# Simplicity Patterns on Sale



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

FYI I was at JoAnn Fabrics today.

They are running a sale - all Simplicity patterns are on sale for $1.99.

I'm not sure how long it's running, but that's a fantastic price.

I picked up one or two or ten for myself.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks MW I'll have to go out my JoAnn"s tomorrow...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So Kellie, After i pick out my pattern do I send it directly to you ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> So Kellie, After i pick out my pattern do I send it directly to you ?


he heee.. wanna swap and come and help me with this dragon?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure, how big is it?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's going to evolve from one of those big christmas reindeer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife was interested in seeing what she could pick up. Thanks Kellie!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This was a weekend promotion - they are not on sale for $1.99 any more.


----------

